# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  نرم افزار Launch4j (تبدیل کردن فایل های جاوا به فایل های اجرایی ویندوز )

## zehs_sha

بسیاری از افراد که با جاوا برنامه نویسی می کنند ممکن است این سوال برایشان پیش بیاید که آیا راهی برای تبدیل کردن فایل های جاوا به فایل های اجرایی ویندوز هست!

در جواب باید گفت برنامه های زیادی وجود دارند که کار ساختن فایل های اجرایی را انجام میدهند.

یکی از این نرم افزار ها launch4j میباشد که به سرعت در حال توسعه میباشد. این برنامه Open Source بوده و با کلیک بر روی لینک زیر میتوانید اطلاعات کامل تری در این مورد بدست آورید. 
در حال حاضر اخیرا نسخه 2.0  این نرم افزار ارایه شده است

.http://launch4j.sourceforge.net/
منبع 

http://java.schoolnet.ir/

----------


## dasssnj

تاپیک مال ده سال پیشه !!! لطفا این تاپیک ها را نیارید بالا .  از صاحب این تاپیک ها که نمیشه انتظار جواب داشت !

----------


## MohammadReza1994

۱۰ سال پیش! اون موقع جاوا ۴ یا ۵ بوده. الان با جاوای ۷ و ۸ نمیشه ازین کارا کرد اینقدر که توسعه پیدا کردن. اون موقع jre مثلا نصب شدش ۵ مگ بوده الان ۱۲۰ مگ شده.

----------

